# Methylhexanamine not found in Geranium



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Methylhexanamine not found in Geranium by Anthony Roberts Several months ago, I got wind of a lawsuit involving a positive methylhexanamine (MHA) test that resulted in the suspension of an elite American sprinter. That sprinter subsequently sued the maker of the product, which just happened to be USPLabs, who sell the world???s most popular preworkout [...]

*Read More...*


----------

